# Knee support



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone tell me where a get a good set of knee supports/sleeves from?

Seen some nike ones for sale here but they dont look much cop tbh

Just for use during squatting, ive got a dodgy knee atm but also looking for something that will help when its fixed and the weights get heavier


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Have a look on www.strengthshop.co.uk they have some decent wraps and sleeves at good prices. :thumbup1:


----------



## x.L (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/griz/kneewraps.html are the ones i use and i like them very much their perfect cause you can chose to cover a large par of your knee or make it more isolated its all up to you i think the website has longer ones too


----------



## ink (Nov 29, 2010)

Try www.bpsports.co.uk


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I highly recommend Tommy Kono Knee Bands, around £30

A lot of places in UK sell:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=tommy+kono&meta=#hl=en&expIds=17259,27914&xhr=t&q=tommy+kono+knee+bands&cp=12&pf=p&sclient=psy&cr=countryUK%7CcountryGB&tbs=ctr:countryUK%7CcountryGB&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=tommy+kono+k&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=1cccc688c869882c

Well worth it and great reviews.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Rocho said:


> Have a look on www.strengthshop.co.uk they have some decent wraps and sleeves at good prices. :thumbup1:


Just bought a pair from Buzz at strengthshop. Nice pair of sleves ( http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/hercules-knee-sleeve-support-brace-thick-heavy.html ) Cheep and do a good job.

Came dead quick too, even with all the bad weather.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I highly recommend strength shop , always order stuff very fast delivery . Helpful too


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a set of vulkan neoprene knee supports, I injured my cruciate ligament in my left knee and where the sleeves to keep the joint warm.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheers fellas.

Tried looking everywhere but could only find the nike type ones, which looked quite thin and not suitable for lifting


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

rpms 2.5m knee wraps from strength shop are the best i've come across


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheers.

Think its got beyond the support stage now, ive got clicking and all sorts going on with it.

Gonna have to drop one of my squat sessions i think or its gonna pop sooner or later


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

Rehband are the best knee supports that I have ever worn


----------

